# Green eye goop won't go away...don't want to continue steroid drops



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She could be catching it from other dogs.

It could be something on her bed.

It could be allergies.

It could be something going on with her eyes - like ingrown hairs or eyelids drooping or rolling in. 

If this is just your basic conjunctivitis from a virus - I kinda think it's possible that you are stopping the medicine as soon as her eyes apparently clear up, but before the infection has gone away completely. Though now as I read over your comment again, it sounds like you had her on the meds for a week at a time each time, which seems normal. 

Honestly, instead of going to your regular vet, I'd see if your vet could recommend a specialist.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, our dogs are twins. We've been battling back to back green eye goop + inflammation with Iorek all month. 

Round #1 was in his left eye, we went to the vet and they did the stain to check for injuries/debris/ulcers. Determined it was just an infection and gave us Tobramycin eye drops to use twice a day for five days. 

Round #2 showed up the following Friday right as the left eye had started healing. Consulted with vet and proceeded to use the drops as prescribed for the left eye in the right eye. It sort of cleared up for awhile (turned into green crusties instead of green goopies)

Round #3 showed up on August 26th in BOTH eyes. I ordered Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment online and started to treat with Vetericyn Eye Wash (Vetericyn All Animal Eye Wash 4 oz.) three times a day. We kept a very careful eye on things while waiting for the Terramycin and we were going to take him in at the first sign of the infection getting worse but the Vetericyn eye wash has pretty much single handedly killed whatever was lingering better than the Tobramycin did. We received the Terramycin today and we will continue to use that for the next week to really make sure the infection is cleared. During this process, we also cleaned his eyes with a warm wash cloth every few hours and especially before applying the eye wash. Vetericyn also has a specific Pink Eye spray.

When we're finished with the Terramycin, we're going to start using Easy Eye holistic eye drops once a week and after daycare.(Dog Pink Eye - Eye Easy Treatment for Canine Conjunctivitis)

Hopefully your vet will be willing to rule out other causes of your doggies infection. Dry eye can cause reoccuring eye infections. In our case, he just picked it up at daycare and never fully kicked the infection before transferring it to the other eye. We've also washed all his bedding and everywhere he sleeps/rubs his face on.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Follow your vet's advice, don't try anything else holistic with the eyes. If it's bothersome get her to the vet sooner.

Neo/Poly/Dex is not a dangerous drop. My Toby, now 7 1/2, has used those drops in his eyes daily since he was 5 months old for a congenital cataract. 

Follow your vet's advice!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with dallas gold. If it doesnt improve, ask for an appt to an opthamologist.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Agreed with the others. First of all, see a specialist.

A holistic approach that we've used with Teddy was black tea. Make some, let it cool. Obviously don't put anything hot in the eye. But then we'd put one or two drops in his eye, just to wash it out. It took about 3 days, then his eye stopped running. That being said, it wasn't a lot of green goop. Just barely noticeable. But vets opinion/evaluation first! Good luck!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> * I'm wondering if anybody has any ideas as to what could be causing it to come back after a few days (can she pick it up from her dog bed or something else she touched while infected?). *


Make sure you are not touching the eye drop bottle to the eye itself because you could contaminate the entire bottle contents that way and the infection will recur. You really should see the vet again as soon as possible. Eye infections need veterinary care and follow-up, and yes, get a referral to a specialist if necessary.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> Agreed with the others. First of all, see a specialist.
> 
> A holistic approach that we've used with Teddy was black tea. Make some, let it cool. Obviously don't put anything hot in the eye. But then we'd put one or two drops in his eye, just to wash it out. It took about 3 days, then his eye stopped running. That being said, it wasn't a lot of green goop. Just barely noticeable. But vets opinion/evaluation first! Good luck!!


I was going to suggest the same thing but applied differently. Mr. C had a goopy eye last year, a neighbour saw it and suggested that I rub my tea bag (cooled and still wet) across his eye. I did this twice a day for about 3 days and no more goop. Knocking on wood, none to date either. Having said this, I would follow up immediately with a vet if no improvement.


----------



## SundanceMonster (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies. I ended up getting some free time and took Sundance up to Lake Tahoe for a few days with the same meds in hand. I figured if it was allergies from her surroundings, the fresh Tahoe air could help. I continued treatment this time for 8.5 days just to be sure, and have been problem free for about a month- until 2 days ago. 

For the past couple weeks she has been shaking her head a lot, which made me think something was wrong, but her ears looked for the most part fine (over a week after the head-shaking started they looked a little yeasty for a couple days but the ear wash cleared it up) . But then two days ago she woke up with a little green goop and having just a little bit of medicine left, I started using it. I am also going to try a tea bag as suggested. 

I just hate going to my vet again for the same thing, because I feel like all she will do is either give me more of the same medicine or send me to someone else and charge me an office fee for doing so.

Sundance is coming up on her first birthday and I will need to switch her off her Holistic Select lamb and rice puppy food to something else....after talking to another golden owner I am going to start looking into a raw food diet...thoughts?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Eyes are one thing I wouldn't want to mess around with on my dog--the consequences are too great-blindness. Your dog is too young to face vision loss.

My advice remains--go to the vet, get a referral to an ophthalmologist and then follow their recommendations.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

As Buckskin aged his allergies went off the chart, so needless to say, when the green eye poop appeared at first we just chalked it up to that. As allergy season improved, however, the eye poop did not and we paid a visit to the vet. It turned out that he really didn't have an infection - he had Dry Eye. 

Dry Eye is a loss of tear production that can come from a number of sources that include heredity, age, allergies, etc. The treatment for that was another type of drop (two times a day) similar to one developed for humans with the same condition. The green glop was history. It's worth further investigation.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

bioteach said:


> As Buckskin aged his allergies went off the chart, so needless to say, when the green eye poop appeared at first we just chalked it up to that. As allergy season improved, however, the eye poop did not and we paid a visit to the vet. It turned out that he really didn't have an infection - he had Dry Eye.
> 
> Dry Eye is a loss of tear production that can come from a number of sources that include heredity, age, allergies, etc. The treatment for that was another type of drop (two times a day) similar to one developed for humans with the same condition. The green glop was history. It's worth further investigation.


Dry eye also is painful.


----------

